# Cricket Hunter Wasps



## tnprogrammer (Apr 16, 2014)

I am allergic to wasps so have become very good at battling them over the years. I have found Talstar P to be very effective against them, and just about any type of insecticide dust applied to their nesting site works wonders. The key is being able to find the nest. With Talstar I spray the ground and foundation, the soffits and the weepholes all around the house. I even spray my shrubs with it. 
One thing on finding them in the house....At my last house I would start seeing red wasps in the house as the weather started getting cold. It turns out they were coming in via the bathroom ceiling vent lines. I found two coming in that way. I would turn on the vent occasionally and puff some Delta or Tempo dust up it and that cured that little issue.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

tnprogrammer said:


> I am allergic to wasps so have become very good at battling them over the years. I have found Talstar P to be very effective against them, and just about any type of insecticide dust applied to their nesting site works wonders. The key is being able to find the nest. With Talstar I spray the ground and foundation, the soffits and the weepholes all around the house. I even spray my shrubs with it.
> One thing on finding them in the house....At my last house I would start seeing red wasps in the house as the weather started getting cold. It turns out they were coming in via the bathroom ceiling vent lines. I found two coming in that way. I would turn on the vent occasionally and puff some Delta or Tempo dust up it and that cured that little issue.


Thanks! I have Sevin Dust and Boric Acid dust, along with a dust blower. If those don't work, i'll get some Tastar P. I'll check the bathroom exhaust fans as well. Thanks again. These are all great suggestions.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

If they are dragging crickets around, they must be executed immediately. :biggrin2:


----------



## tnprogrammer (Apr 16, 2014)

Cricket said:


> If they are dragging crickets around, they must be executed immediately. :biggrin2:


Beware Cricket.....they are hunting you


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Cricket said:


> If they are dragging crickets around, they must be executed immediately. :biggrin2:


I see you're in Texas too. Maybe I can bribe them to leave me alone by telling them your where-abouts. :yes:


----------

